# What's your feeding schedule?



## marisaroo4 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for helping out a hopefully soon-to-be hedgehog owner!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

In general, most people prefer & suggest free-feeding hedgehogs as most of them don't overeat. If they start getting a little overweight, it's better to switch to a lower fat food & go with lower fat treats before you start limiting food. For free-feeding (since you should also keep track of how much they eat each night, to watch for signs of health issues), you can measure out a set amount, by weighing, measuring, or counting. Most hedgehogs eat least 2 tablespoons, so that may be a good starting point. The next morning, if there's no kibble left, then you go up to 2.5 tablespoons the next night, and so on each night after until there's a little kibble left in the morning so you know they're getting enough to eat. Babies especially need plenty of food since they're growing. 

As far as changing food, I always changed Lily's food in the evening, right after putting her back in her cage so it'd be fresh for the night. That was also when I put in any fresh food treats (like her baby food mix) or other hidden treats.


----------

